# How to heat my workshop?



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a 10'x12' shed I use as a workshop (see the pics on my posting). I am thinking of insulating it and adding some heat. What would be the best and cheapest way to heat it?


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

This would work http://www.cadetco.com/show_product.php?prodid=1012 should be off, more than on, in a space that size.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Magic:

My "Workshop in the Woods", in the Upper Peninsula, is 24'x 28' and insulated. I chose a Reznor ceiling mounted gas heater with the separated combustion feature which draws in outside air for combustion, thus no open flame. They start with a 30,000 BTU unit which would probably be all that you need. It's compact and out of the way.

https://www.rezspec.com/catalog-udas.html

I'm originally from Richmond IN.


----------



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

The only posting I see is this one without any pics, but Propane/LP is usually the cheapest to both install and run in the long term.

Radiant floor heating is very nice I hear.

I would recommend "The Workshop Book" (probably available at your library) as it goes through shop heating solutions quite thoroughly.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I am looking at the Hotdog heater LP http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/heaters.shtml for my 400 sq ft shop, but it is costly, about $500. It is that or just use the hotwater heater I already have for the rest of the house.

WOW that little heater "The Hot One" is a 4000 watt heater
http://www.cadetco.com/show_product.php?prodid=1012
That could get a bit expensive in a 400sq shop. Lets see at .11 / kw hour, lets assume the heater would stay on maybe 15% of the hour to keep you warm (not sure - any thoughts?). You do the math my brain is starting to hurt <laugh>.

Ok I'll try the math… so that is 600 w /hour = 144 kw /day (times) .11 = $1.58 (a day)..
Maybe it is not that bad, $47 a month to run. But that is assuming it only runs 15% of the time to keep the shop warm. Any ideas?

I didn't check my math either  what do you think?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Go to www.newwoodworker.com tool reviews. Look at the Eco-Heater, whole room heater under Misc. Hope this helps. I use it to hold the temperature in my shop once the 220 electric heater gets it to where I want it to be. Good luck with finding a heater.

God Bless
tom


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

Though it's not the cheapest, I have been maintaining the temp in my workshop to >40 F by running a 1500 W halogen worklight 24 hrs/day. Pretty good for Green Bay.

the area is ~250 ft^2, tight, and very well insulated.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use The Hot One as my primary heat for a 24×36x12 shop (insulated pole barn). My total electric usage averaged 71.8 kWh per day last month, compared to about 15 kWh per day in the summer. The Hot One has a high/low switch, and for the size you are talking about, I'm sure low would do fine. Insulation is always a good idea.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a pretty good size propane furnace that is shut off. I heat with Juniper wood in a big Blaze King stove. It also is handy to get rid of mistakes so no one on Lumber Jocks can see them. We put two electric heaters in the house and they are saving us over $100 per month on the propane bill.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

my ? to you is how is your home heated if you have hot water heat in your home its really easy to run pipes under ground from your home to the shead i have a boiler that heats all three buildings on my property


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a HotDawg, and it is fantastic. It is off more than it is on, and it heats quickly.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you plan on heating your shop full time, or just warming it up when you want to do some things in it?
- JJ


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

nuclear reactor… no? then a space heater will do


----------

